# Wrong Search Dates



## Pit (Jun 18, 2007)

Madge, when searching Weeks from a Points account, the following text appears on the RCI Weeks Reservation page: 



> Reservation Window 10 days to 24 months in advance of check-in date.
> You can make a reservation today for check-in dates from - Jul 02, 2007 to - Jun 17, 2009



This text was displayed today, June 18. The start date for searching should default to June 28 (10 days out), not July 2. The dates were working correctly on Friday. This error was introduced over the weekend.


----------



## Madge (Jun 18, 2007)

Pit,

I'll report this - thanks!


----------



## Pit (Jul 15, 2007)

Madge said:


> Pit,
> 
> I'll report this - thanks!



Madge

Can you give us an idea as to when this will be corrected?

Thanks


----------

